# Help With a Chaos Termie HQ



## NeckbeardEpidemic (Aug 4, 2008)

I've decided to use a Chaos Lord (maybe sorc if I get convinced) and since I'm new to this I was wondering what the best combo of weapons would be on him. I really want to model/paint him but I obviously can't do that if I don't know what weapons to use. Oh and the one stipulation is he's absolutely positively gonna be dedicated to Nurgle.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Mostly how you equip your lord is determined by how the rest of the army is set up. So I would say post what the rest of the army is and then the lord should be made to fill a whole in your army.


----------



## NeckbeardEpidemic (Aug 4, 2008)

Alright my 1500 pt goes like this:
HQ - 130 Minimum with Mark of Nurgle and Term Armor 135-160 Depending on Weapons
Terminators - 225 (Nurgle, Reaper Autocannon, 1 Champion)
Terminators - 205 (Nurgle, Heavy Flamer, 1 Champion)
Plague Marines + Rhino - 325 (2 Plasma Rifles, 1 Champion, Havoc Launcher on Rhino)
Plague Marines + Rhino - 315 (2 Melta Guns, 1 Champion, Havoc Launcher on Rhino)
Defiler - 170 (Twin-Linked Lascannon
Dreadnought - 110 (Twin-Linked Heavy Bolter, Heavy Flamer)

Since I'm new to it that's kind of an untested rough draft. Any pointers (or outright criticism) are more than welcome.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

My own Terminator Lord has the following:

Terminator Armor
Mark of Nurgle
Plaguebringer
Combi-melta
Personal Icon

My style of play tends to be centered around deep striking termies and daemons. Hence, personal icons tend to be on all of my units. I usually attached the Terminator Lord to some plague marines, march them up to a key enemy unit, have him detach and deep strike a unit of termies. Combi-melta comes in handy if you get in range of a tank (took out a baal class predator in a recent game). Plaguebringer is good for wiping tougher units like carnifexes, hive tyrants and the like cause of the auto-wound on a 4+.


----------



## NeckbeardEpidemic (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh so a two handed weapon doesn't mean I have to sacrifice my ranged weapon?


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

nope. Regular Chaos Space marines come equipped with a bolt pistol, CC weapon and bolter _standard_. Even your plague marines do. You sacrifice the +1 attacks for having 2 CC weapons but a daemon weapon gives you D6 attacks plus your base attacks so it more than makes up for it. Now, in terms of modeling, I show both the combi-weapon and the daemon weapon (even if it's only shown as single-handed on the model, it still counts as being two-handed).


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i would say the combi-melta also, the chaos lord that i will be using is 

terminator armour
combi-melta
mark of khorne 
blood feeder (khorne version of daemon weapon)
personal icon.

for the same reason as BloodAngelZeros 

oh and don't forget to post pics when your done or still W.I.P


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

BloodAngelZeros said:


> nope. Regular Chaos Space marines come equipped with a bolt pistol, CC weapon and bolter _standard_. Even your plague marines do. You sacrifice the +1 attacks for having 2 CC weapons but a daemon weapon gives you D6 attacks plus your base attacks so it more than makes up for it. Now, in terms of modeling, I show both the combi-weapon and the daemon weapon (even if it's only shown as single-handed on the model, it still counts as being two-handed).


uhh acctually, the lord still gets his extra attck for having 2 CC weapons, if i remember correctly, a pistol counts as a CC weapon? :victory:


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Riandro said:


> uhh acctually, the lord still gets his extra attck for having 2 CC weapons, if i remember correctly, a pistol counts as a CC weapon? :victory:


He doesn't if he's taking a two handed weapon (which is what a daemon weapon is). Unless the chaos gods have gifted him with a third hand that it's assumed that both are being used to wield the two-handed weapon in CC. Unless I'm mistaken that he can take so much wargear he needs a rhino to transport it and continually switch between things in the midst of battle using a two-handed weapon one turn and then switching to a power-weapon and bolt pistol the next.


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

woops ok then! my mistake!


----------



## NeckbeardEpidemic (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank you guys very much the help. But now I have another question for you: should I model a new manreaper from the staff they give you with the plastic termie lord or should I try to get my hands on a typhus model?


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

If you have an extra $20 to spare (or if you can find it cheaper elsewhere, but ebay prices were running aroundd the same with shipping last I check) go with the Typhus model. If not, model it yourself if you can make it look good to your satisfaction (i currently tried converting bolters to noise marine sonic blasters but they look horrible so as much as I hate to do it, I'll be forking over the money for the actual bits). Just to clarify something, I'm assuming you're modeling a manreaper for the plaguebringer weapon correct? Because the only one that actually carries the manreaper is typhus himself.


----------



## NeckbeardEpidemic (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah I just mixed up the different edition names. I really don't know what a Nurgle weapon would look like other than a scythe. I'm just worried making the metal to plastic look good which is why I'm thinking about trying to just take some green stuff and make a scythe blade onto the staff you get.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, that would work well. I like the look of a lightning claw so I stuck that on, used some green stuff and made it look like a rotting disease infested arm with sharp talons sticking out the end. Remember, with chaos, your imagination really is the limit when it comes to modeling things. The warp bestows all sorts of crazy versions of things. My champions have possessed marine arms for power weapons.


----------



## NeckbeardEpidemic (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah I love doing that with my regular guys just to give them a little personality but I'm not sure if I want to do that with my HQ yet. I love the idea of making him more Nurgle looking but on the other hand he could look equally as good not all diseased up


----------



## Honking_Elephant (May 8, 2008)

My chaos termy lord just has a pair of lightning claws, not cos its the optimal use of points or anything, I just really like how it looks, and i generaly stick him with a squad of 5 terminators, so I can cut down power armour and most anything else. Also I have unconditional hatred towards necrons, so he's kitted out nicely to deal with them


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

WoW did not know the you got D6 attacks + your base attacks, been using my daemon weapons all wrong and it seems my oppenernt did not what to point this out.

For a plagueweapon my friend used the on off the mounted Nurgle WFB wizard


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Yup, you get your base attacks as well. That's why most people won't bother with a daemonweapon unless it's the bloodfeeder. That gives 2d6+base attaacks so he could wind up with 16 attacks with the equivilant of a power weapon. Only problem with that is if even 1 roll is a 1 the attack fails so the more dice you're rolling the better the chances of getting a 1.


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

The plaguebringer under the new rules is great D6 attacks + base and you get to re-roll wounds against anything less than T5.

On the modelling side of things before you spray it add spots of superglue to the weapon (and if you want his armour), then coat it in sand. This can be painted up to look really Nurgly.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Just by way of possible inspiration, here's my current Death Guard HQ: 

1) Lord Kothaar the Putrescent, with Terminator armour and paired lightning claws









He's a combination of Chaos Lord, Chaos and Loyalist Terminator, Possessed and Spawn parts. 


2) Quorthon the Sorceror of Nurgle, with Terminator armour and force weapon









He's a Chaos Lord with a scythe from the WFB mounted Chapion of Nurgle acting as a Manreaper/force weapon.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, the plaguebringer is definately useful. Mine took out a hive tyrant and two tyrant guard then moved to take on a swarm of endless gaunts. Rolled a 1 unfortunately out of like 4 rolls and the others gave me 7 or 8 attacks so it definately wasn't bad. And before getting in CC the combi-melta nailed a wound on a carnifex.


----------

